
New Google Layout - davidedicillo
http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/new-google-layout.html
======
profitbaron
They've been testing it for a while although, its starting to rollout more
recently. I've been noticing it mainly when I've been in Gmail and the new
design is reportedly linked to the "+1" which is also rumoured/expected to
launch soon.

